# No spark Lawnboy 4.75 V series , model 10227, 1997



## stilllearning6 (Oct 10, 2007)

Engine stopped while mowing. Now, no spark . 

Added new plug. 
Suspect either CD Ignition Coil has failed or perhaps the safety kill switch may be shorted to ground. 

Is safety kill switch normally continuous to ground in the engine off position ? 

Is the safety kill switch circuit just one thin black wire from CD Ignition Coil primary terminal to a grounded strap? 

Have not yet done continuity test on the CD Ign Coil. 
Are there two terminals to connect an ohmeter as in an automobile ignition coil primary circuit ? 
If not, how to check for a good coil ? 
OEM of coil was # 684049 , Lawnboy approx $50.
It is my understanding that replacement part is 99-2916. 
Any suggestions for low cost provider of CD Ignition Coil ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, the kill circuit just grounds out the primary winding of the coil in the magneto. Do not test the coil with a continuity tester, any voltage feed into the module can cause the trigger to fail. Simply make sure that the coil laminations have good ground, set air gap and disconnect the kill switch lead from the coil to isolate any possible issues with the kill circuit and test for spark.

If you still have no spark, then the module is most likely bad. You may be able to find an after market module for a little less.

Good Luck....


----------

